# Wie Graphikkarte Updaten?



## Ozonschicht (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ich weis es gibt schon viele Themen drüber, aber habe immernoch einpaar fragen...
Ich wollte gern meine Graka Updaten, weil es bei der alten Version bei mir paar Bugs gibt.
Ich weis jetzt leider nicht was ich bei der Update Sektion downloaden soll und ob ich erst Graka treiber deinstallieren und dan wieder das Update drauf installieren soll? Weil das Update viel weniger MB hat als das ältere, deshalb bin ich mir unsicher.

ATI Readon HD5770
Windows 7 64 Bit

Was muss ich hier downloaden? 
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Joe (21. Mai 2010)

Naja das nennt sich Treiber aktualisieren. Noch nie gemacht?
Wenn du über die von dir gepostete Seite den richtigen Treiber unter Drivers/Tools gefunden hast, downloadest es (	
Catalyst Software Suite ). Dann den alten Treiber deinstallieren da es sonst zu Problemen kommen kann. Neustart und den neuen installieren. 
Die grösse des Treibers variiert immer mit jeden neuen Treiber der rauskommt das ist normal.

Wenn man das paarmal gemacht hat ists Easy.


----------

